# I heard that...



## Tames D (Jun 2, 2007)

Bob White put on a great seminar today. I wish I could have been there. Can anyone report any details?


----------



## Tom Cammann (Jun 3, 2007)

As my friend Mr. Shukla likes to say, "It was a great day in Costa Mesa." A turnout of 50 to 60 friends from all over Southern California, from white belt to 6th black. Mr. White introduced a great deal of material at the front end of the seminar empowering us to take an active role in our own improvement and that of others. We had the opportunity to drill as a class and in pairs on a number of defensive, counter and entry techniques. And when you're sharing the mat with champion fighters like Jamie Matthews, Jim Harriman, and Jim McClure - folks, it just doesn't get any better than that. Although it does, because I'm blessed to have the opportunity to train with and learn from them every week.

For those who made it (Mr. Bleeker, Ann Marie, Jamie from Mr. Jeffcoat's school, Mr. Akutugawa, and with apologies to those I've missed) it was great to sweat with you and I'll look forward to seeing you again soon. For those who couldn't make it, I hope we'll have that chance sometime. And to Mr. White and my BWKS family, thanks so much. It was a great day in Costa Mesa.

Respectfully,

TC


----------



## Tames D (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mr. Cammann. I'll try and make the next one. And welcome to Martial Talk. I hope you take a look around and enjoy the site.


----------

